# Corsair RGB



## Babl1990 (24. Februar 2021)

Hi leute, 

Ich hätte paar fragen bezüglich icue bzw der dazugehörigen hardware 
Hab ein Lian li Lancoor 2 mesh mit nem intel z490 system (msi MAG tomahawk MB) und ZZ hab ich günstige Fans von amazon die man nur mit dem controler verwenden kann und über den JRAINBOW stecker am MB ansteckt und über ein sata kabel und man kanns auch im MSI dragoncenter steuern logischwerweise und 2 RGB strips die ich zusammengehöngt und am JRGB anschluss angesteckt habe und in serie aneinanderghereiht habe....
Jetzt will ich aber die billig fans durch Corsair LL fans tauschen und in diesem 3er pack gibts die Option diesen Node Fan hub mitzusbestellen wie ein kleiner Commander pro der naturlich auch dazukommt, auch will ich meinen BeQuit Dark rock 4 entweder durch einen corsair 240 oder 280 aio zu ersetzen(je nachdem ob der 280er MB stecker zudeckt) ich weiß das mir das keine besseren temp, bringt bzw akustischen vorteil hat mirt gehts da nur um die Optik damit ich auch meine Graka vertikal einbauen kann.
Jetzt zu meinen fragen will bis zu 7 Casefans installieren 3 vorne 2 im Radiator und 2 unten (über der PSU)  und alles über iCue steuern, und da frag ich mich wie schaut es da mit der kompatiblität aus wenn ich das alles anstecke reicht ein Commander Pro für 7 fans und 1 bis 2 led striops (3Pin) hab auch gesehen das corsairs rgb strips wenn ich nicht falsch gesehen habe nur 2 pins haben. Sollte ich diesen Node Hub mitbestellen und den dan an den commander pro anschließen (für die 3 Frontlüfter) falls das übehaupt geht oder einfach alles am Commander Pro, Würde auch absehen die RGB  strips dort anzuschließen weils eben 3 pin sind und die am MB selbst lassen, danke an alle RGB spezialisten und LG Babl

PS: Hat zufällig Jemand ein Z490 mag Tomahawk board in einem LIAN LI LANCOOL 2 MESH und weiß ob bei ner 280er AiO die oben eingebaut wird iwelche probleme mit steckern zum MB auftreten anundfürsich wird eine 280er Aio Supportet aber je nach MB kannman stecker abdecken so wie mit einem B550 board bei dem 1 unterer fan nicht platz hat weil der USB stecker für den vorderen USB hub das "abdeckt"

-Das 3er lüfterkit mit diesem Node Fan Hub
-Commander Pro
-Beispiel AIO


----------



## Herbboy (24. Februar 2021)

Also, das ist wirklich eine schwierige Frage - Dir geht es jetzt aber nur um die LED-Steuerung, oder? Generell musst du da halt sehr aufpassen, ob es 3 oder 4 Pin-Systeme sind und ob 5V oder 12V. Ansonsten ist es auch möglich, per Adapter mehrere Lüfter zusammenzuschließen und dann die LEDs anzusteuern, als sei es ein einziger Lüfter. Ich habe da selber in einem PC 3 Lüfter per 3-auf-1-Adapter am Mainboard-RGB-Port dran und steuere sie an. Was damit nicht geht wäre eine "Farbwelle", bei der (um beim Beispiel mit 3 Lüftern zu bleiben) der erste Lüfter eine andere Farbe als der zweite und dritte haben soll. Aber dass alle drei gleichzeitig zB in Regenbogenfarben pulsieren oder so, das geht.

Theoretisch gingen auch Adapter für 4, 5 oder mehr RGB-Lüfter, aber je mehr, desto mehr Strom ist nötig, und zB die Ports eines Mainboards liefern idr 3 Ampere, daher lieber maximal 3 Lüfter. Wie das mit einem Zusatzcontroller ist, weiß ich nicht - da könnte es sogar unproblematischer sein, mehr als 3 anzuschließen.

Dein Mainboard hat ja 4x RGB, je zwei für 3- und 4-Pin (5 und 12 Volt). Allein das würde theoretisch dann ja reichen, da kannst du an einem der Ports 6 Lüfter per 2 Adaptern anschließen, am anderen dann noch Stripes und den 7. Lüfter. Wichtig ist dann halt, dass du pro Port dann auch die jeweils passende RGB-LED-Sorte verwendest, also 3/4 Pin und 5 oder 12 Volt.


----------



## Babl1990 (25. Februar 2021)

ja primär gehts mir eigendlich dass ich dann alle Lüfter und die RGB strips alle über icue steuern kann wie gesagt die günstigen fans die man eh nur am dazugehörgen Adapter(steurung) anschließen kann werden eh durch Corsair fans ersetzt und eben die AiO die auch mit den gleichen lüftern bestückt is auch  hab mir inzwischen paar screenshots vom Corsair Commander Pro angeschaut und da gehen bis zu 7 lüfter dran und 2 led streifen, aber das mit den Y steckern is eine gute Idee...
"dein Mainboard hat ja 4x RGB, je zwei für 3- und 4-Pin (5 und 12 Volt). Allein das würde theoretisch dann ja reichen" ja

das stimmt nur leider finde ich die MSI RGB steuerung nicht so nice die FAN kurven sind da schon geil einzustellen....
Die lian li fans die jz oben im gehäuse sind sind 3 pin und hab die über das mainboard angesteckt (also an den 4 pin nur versetzt)
Hab jetzt nochmal 3 3xY stecker bestellt sollte eig klappen dann klar farbwelle geht dann halt wenn nur mit 2 fans auf einmal... 

Naja jetzt kommt das ganze mal nächste Woche falls ich iwelche probleme  habe  dann meld ich mich nochmal sonst evtl mit nem screenshot lg babl

PS: Ja finde RGB ultra nice nur die ganzen kabel bzw alle hersteller haben ihre eigene Software und da fehlts oft an Standards.


----------



## Herbboy (25. Februar 2021)

Babl1990 schrieb:


> PS: Ja finde RGB ultra nice nur die ganzen kabel bzw alle hersteller haben ihre eigene Software und da fehlts oft an Standards.RG


Viele sind aber untereinander kompatibel, obwohl es nicht immer dabeisteht - MEISTENS geht ein 3Pin-RGB mit 5V mit jedem anderen 3Pin-5V, und ein 4Pin-12V mit jedem anderen 4Pin-12V. Manchmal muss man, damit es einwandfrei geht, zB ein Corsair-Tool installieren, damit Corsair-RGB auch mit Asus-Aura oder MSI-Mystik zu 100% klappt. 

Und Lüfterspeed&Drehzahl sind ja ein anderer Stecker als RGB - das heißt, dass du die Fan-Kurven mit dem Board und MSI steuern kannst, RGB aber auch über einen Controller statt übers Board.


----------



## Babl1990 (27. Februar 2021)

Hi, hab mich jz bischen schlau gemacht und wegen commander pro kaufen oder nicht... Weisst du oder jemand ob MSI und icue kompatibel sind?

-Der Corsir fan Hub und die die pumpe wid mittel USB (die onboard nicht die typ a) angesteckt also glaube darüber wird nur die RGB steurung gemacht und die pumpe selber natürlich über den CPU Pump anschluss

ich meine über der Commander Pro Hat auch nur 3 pin stecker für RGB keine power(wird auch mittels usb für systemerkennung und Sata angesteckt) gleich wie der normale 6er hub nur dass man auch temp sensoren und eben 2x usb anschlüsse für weitere node hubs oder fan hubs hat) aber die power kabel MUSS man in jedem fall am Mainboard anstecken, wenn ich so nachdenke da es ja über USB angesteckt wird is es ja dann keine MSI kompatiblitätsfrage mehr sondern ne Windows oder denk ich da jz falsch? 



> Und Lüfterspeed&Drehzahl sind ja ein anderer Stecker als RGB - das heißt, dass du die Fan-Kurven mit dem Board und MSI steuern kannst, RGB aber auch über einen Controller statt übers Board.



hast du eig damit schon beantwortet
,lg babl


----------



## Herbboy (27. Februar 2021)

Ganz allgemein: einfach mal ausprobieren. Du darfst nur nicht etwas mit falschen Volt-Werten irgendwo anschließen, das kann dann sogar zu Schäden führen.


----------



## Babl1990 (3. März 2021)

Hi leute bis jetzt passt eig alles soweit hab noch 2 fragen und zwar hab mir noch zur sicherheit extra einen Corsair RGB HUB bestellt und der is anders als der im 3er fan pack und zwar hat der vom fanpack einen USB (zur RGB steuerung über iCue) und SATA für strom der extra bestellte hat aber NUR einen SATA stecker und 6x 4pin was soll  man damit anfangen woher sollen die angesteckten sachen wissen wie sie leuchten sollen..

Die 2te frage hat jz nicht unbedingt was mit RGB zu tun aber ich probiers mal trotzdem und zwar hab ich auch eine 1 tb Samsung 970 m.2 Bestellt und auf meinem Mainboard sind 2 M.2 slots nur das im 2ten nur m.2 bis formaktor 2280 reinpassen und im ersten wo meine 240er ssd is bis 22110 (was der von der Samsung is)
Also müsste ich die 240er die 2280 is in den M.2_2 slot machen und die samsung in den M.2_1 slot also quasi tauschen, Windows is auf der 240er SSD was ich eig auch so bneibehalten möchte. Hab jetzt nur ein kleines bedenken dass er nicht bootet hab auch ins BIOS geschaut da kannman "nur" bei bootpriority UEFI Hard Disk: Windows Boot Manager-> CD/DVD USB Hard drive usw. wählen also keine dedizierte HDD SSD weder sata noch m.2 einstellen. Also gehe ich davon aus das er sowieso alle durchgeht und die mit nem OS drauf nimmt wenn ich das so richtig verstehe weil ich ja auch 2 HDDs habe und die 2tb is im Partition master sogar als nr 0 also vor meiner 240er SSD von der gebootet wird aufgeführt.... lg babl


----------



## Babl1990 (4. März 2021)

Jo wollte nur sagen hat alles super geklappt temp is bisschen höher bzw manchmal höher manchmal niedriger als. Mit dem dark rock 4 aber optisch is es ein augenschmaus 2 fans kommen noch unter die graka und bischen kabel Management und dann isser fertig


BTW: für was der Corsair rgb hub der nur per SATA angeschlossen is gut sein soll weiß ich immer noch nicht man kan ihn nichtmal koppeln oder so is der einfach nur da für zb ML Lüfter die dann im Standard Regenbogen leuchten? 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Herbboy (4. März 2021)

Wo ist denn der Hub, bzw. wie genau sieht der aus, welches Modell?


----------



## Babl1990 (5. März 2021)

Hi also der hub den ich nicht brauche bzw garnicht brauchen kann is der Corsair rgb hub für bis zu 6 Lüfter auf Amazon der um 9.99 was aber nicht dabei steht is das der nicht der gleiche wie bei dem 3er Pack Lüfter sondern der hat einfach nur nen sata Stromkabel und eben 6 4 pin und einen 3 pin Anschluss alle female also kann damit garnicht gesteuert werden.... der bei den Fans dabei is is genau gleich nur dass eben neben dem sata Kabel ein USB Kabel dabei is um es ans Mainboard anzustecken und über icue zu steuern logischerweise...

so hab jz alles fertig noch 2 Lüfter unten und kabel Management gemacht find is ziemlich gelungen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Herbboy (5. März 2021)

Jo, dann ist ja alles klar


----------



## Babl1990 (6. März 2021)

Jo hab ich zur "Not" dazu erstellt aber kann mir wer erklären für was der da sein soll :



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wie gesagt er hat nur ein sata Stromkabel und sonst nichts man kann auch nichtmal als Fan Power hub verwenden weil die corsair Fans einen anderen Stecker haben, also ich mein was is der sinn dieses Produkts?


----------



## Herbboy (7. März 2021)

Also, der SATA-Stecker ist ja nur für die Stromversorgung, und an dem Teil kannst du die RGB-Stecker von Lüftern oder RGB-Leisten usw. anschließen. Da muss aber noch mindestens ein Anschluss für USB oder so sein, damit man das ans Mainboard anschließt und es ansteuern kannst, ODER aber man schließt die Box an einem RGB-Anschluss des Mainboards an, es empfängt dann die RGB-Befehle und verteilt sie an die Lüfter/Leisten. Und weil ein normaler Mainboardanschluss wiederum zu wenig Strom für so viele Geräte liefert, hat das Teil eben eine eigene Stromversorgung.


----------



## Babl1990 (7. März 2021)

Am ehesten noch das mit dem am MB anstecken aber dann bräuchte man noch extra ein Male zu Male Kabel aber macht nix ich sends Amazon einfach wieder weil sich alles andere am "wirklichen" rgb hub der wie du schon sagst noch ein extra USB Kabel hat. Kann mir auch vorstellen evtl. is das auch schon ein altes Produkt das es zwar noch gibt auf Amazon, als nur ml Lüfter gab und man die in ihrem "basedesign" laufen lassen kann wir werdens denk ich nicht genau wissen selbst wenn ich ein male male Kabel zur hand hätte würde ichs mich nicht anstecken trauen aber danke lg


----------

